# Groin pull?



## dubljay (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok, about 6 months back I pulled my groin.  I completely rested my legs for about 3 months.  I slowly started warm ups and stretching to keep from re-injuring it.  I stayed away from any hard stretching or high kicks until the other night.  After a thourogh warm up and stretch I attempted some slightly higher kicks (about my shoulder level and im 5'11).  It seems as though I have pulled my groin again, though there was no force or speed on the kick, I was working on form and trying to ease into kicking high again.  

 I am wondering if I didn't partially tear the muscle initially and havent let it heal...  Any opinions and similar experiences?  I am trying to decide on the seriousness of this (doctor visit worthy).  I hate doctors, so I avoid them at all costs.  I don't want to go and have them tell me that it is simply a minor pull (again) and that there is little they can do and charge me $150.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 23, 2005)

Groin pulls are a bugger to deal with and can lead to other complications.  If you have torn a muscle as you feel you may have, especially after taking it easy for so long, then a doctor's visit is definitely worth it.

 Here is a link I found on information regarding the different severities of groin pulls.

http://orthopedics.about.com/cs/sprainsstrains/a/groinstrain.htm

 Firstly and foremost you have to take care of yourself and make sure you ice!

 Hope this helps.  Let us know how thing pan out.


----------

